
Show HN: I made a recursive kanban board with React - hpen
http://kanception.io
======
bastijn
The screenshot shows a regular board and I need to sign in to see what makes
this recursive. Not going to sign in to check out a product (this is repeated
over and over on HN).

Could you describe what makes this recursive and/or update your landing page.
Not a whole lot to go by now.

~~~
hpen
I will work on updating the landing page to be more descriptive!

When you click on a card it takes you into that cards kanban board. This way
you can break down large tasks into smaller tasks.

